
Pi-KVM: easy and cheap DIY KVM over IP with mouse, virtual drive, VNC and IPMI - mdevaev
https://www.reddit.com/r/pikvm/comments/i2mf6h/pikvm_the_cheap_diy_kvm_over_ip_with_mouse_mass/
======
canada_dry
Clever use of a "HDMI-to-CSI bridge" gizmo. It allows the pi to capture the
HDMI signal from the target PC using it's built-in camera interface. Allowing
for boot-up / bios viewing which standard VNC doesn't give you.

------
Nexxxeh
There was some great discussion on the Show HN for the similar project
TinyPilot:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23927380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23927380)

It uses a Can'tLink:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=daS5RHVAl2U](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=daS5RHVAl2U)

------
X-Cubed
Another similar Pi-based KVM is TinyPilot:
[https://mtlynch.io/tinypilot/](https://mtlynch.io/tinypilot/)

The author was able to use the MJPEG output of the USB HDMI capture devices to
get low latency video.

~~~
mdevaev
I am the original author of the software that helped TinyPilot achieve this
(MJPEG uStreamer) and I wrote it specifically for Pi-KVM :)

